
Ask HN: How would you learn C++ today? - gfs
There are countless tutorials online and many books as well but it&#x27;s overwhelming to know which standard to pick. I&#x27;m not looking for an authoritative source but rather a good introduction for someone with prior low-level development experience.
======
_448
Start here:

[https://isocpp.org/get-started](https://isocpp.org/get-started)

[https://isocpp.org/tour](https://isocpp.org/tour)

[https://isocpp.org/faq](https://isocpp.org/faq)

[https://isocpp.github.io/CppCoreGuidelines/CppCoreGuidelines](https://isocpp.github.io/CppCoreGuidelines/CppCoreGuidelines)

[https://en.cppreference.com/w/](https://en.cppreference.com/w/)

If you are looking for books then start with (in the given order)

\- A Tour of C++

\- C++ Primer

\- Programming: Principles and Practice Using C++

\- The C++ Programming Language

\- The C++ Standard Library: A Tutorial and Reference

------
anarchyrucks
Do a bit of Rust and then C++ will make sense after you learn about ownership
and lifetimes.

~~~
karmakaze
But if you learned Rust, why then learn C++?

~~~
anarchyrucks
For work.

------
jki275
I would start with C++11. You get the best of the old capability, along with
the niceties of a modern language, and it's supported by most compilers you
will encounter. I wouldn't go newer than that just because of compiler support
depending on your industry sector.

------
karmakaze
Out of curiosity, how did you choose C++ to learn?

Why not Go, D, or Rust?

~~~
non-entity
No OP, but I'd imagine employability reasons. I enjoyed D but it's been around
too long with too little adoption. Rust is probably cool, but hasn't seen a
ton of adoption yet and Go only seems to occupy a subset of where those other
languages see use.

